# CFS and winter blues?



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone find that their CF is worse during the winter months? I need much more sleep from October onwards than I do during the spring and summer and my muscles hurt all of the time.Wish I could hibernate the whole winter just like my tortoises! Oh to come back as a tortoise in my next life!!I find the lack of daylight so depressing. :


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be some seasonal affective disorder (SAD) on top of the other issues.One thing to make sure is that you get some natural light during the day. One system (LEVITY) from www.bodyblues.com suggests 20 minutes of moderate exercise out in the sun (The *L*ight and *E*xercise in the LEVITY. the V is a set of vitamins 400 mgs Vitamin D 200 Mgs Selenium and a B-50 b complex will get you the rest of them. I find this helps a lot with energy levels although I don't have CFS (I do have fatigue from other things...allergies/asthma and anemia).HTHK.


----------

